
Britons abandon Facebook as usage plummets by more than a third - green-eclipse
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/07/06/exclusive-britons-abandon-facebook-usage-plummets-third/
======
ebzlo
> The number of online interactions made on Facebook’s mobile app in the UK
> plummeted by 38pc between June 2018 and June 2019, according to the
> analytics firm Mixpanel.

I find it hard to believe that Mixpanel has any kind of insight into this kind
of information.

> Interactions, which occur when users click on a web link or advert inside
> the Facebook app, declined in seven of the last 12 months, with an average
> monthly fall of 2.6pc.

I think a more likely explanation of the decline is the following if all
they're doing is tracking link clicks (I assume these are aggregate figures
for all their clients):

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/kathleenchaykowski/2018/01/11/f...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/kathleenchaykowski/2018/01/11/facebook-
focuses-news-feed-on-friends-and-family-curbing-the-reach-of-brands-and-
media/#69089e8a5b69)

------
SanchoPanda
"Mixpanel tracked impressions of linked content down significantly, likely
meaning how people use Facebook has shifted very modestly."

Is a boring, but much less misleading title for this report. 30% declines
would be unreal.

------
eappleby
In the past year, Facebook has significantly deprioritized article posts in
the news feed and prioritized posts from friends (and ads). I wouldn't be
surprised if the monthly active users stayed the same or increased over the
past year, but the number of interactions (link clicks) fell.

------
dredmorbius
Is there an unencumbered version of this story?

